# My first spathe(C. ferruginea)



## bluekite (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi, all:
This is the first spathe in my cultivation.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Congrats! looks like a good strong plant. Update us when it opens up.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice.  Welcome to APC.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool! Is it just me or is it growing submersed?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Just you..looks like emersed growth to me.


----------



## bluekite (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you all. I'm new in this field.

Sorry, the first spathe of this plant wasn't recorded.

Here the new one of the same plant opened in over three weeks.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice flower good, job welcome to APC by the way. you don't see many newcomers showing of their spathes in some of their firsts posts. looks like APC is doing something right : ) congrats


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice flower. Congratulations.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

